
Giuseppe Verdi on Refunds - acangiano
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2012/01/aida-will-gather-dust-in-archives.html
======
acangiano
For those who are curious:

£31.80 in 1872 corresponds to about £227,995.08 in 2009.[1] Which is about
£242,587.00 in December 2011, or €125.29.[2] As of today, €125.29 is about
$162.15.[3]

1\. <http://www.cracantu.it/servizi/on_line/vari/valorelira.php>

2\. <http://rivaluta.istat.it/Rivaluta/>

3\. <http://www.x-rates.com/calculator.html>

~~~
mariuolo
Not to be pedantic, but the proper currency symbol for Lira is (or was) ₤.

~~~
acangiano
You are being pedantic. :) Both are acceptable:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lira>

------
kaizendc
Very eloquent refund request.

A far cry from what would be commonplace in today's world. :)

~~~
mdonahoe
This comment sucked. I want my money back. Zero stars.

